# Movember Mustache



## mba2011 (26 Oct 2011)

i was just wondering the regulations on facial hair, ie a mustache for Movember. I am a OCdt attending A civillian university on ROTP, though I am occasionaly on the base. Any guidence, suggestions you could provide would be helpful.


----------



## MJP (26 Oct 2011)

mairey said:
			
		

> i was just wondering the regulations on facial hair, ie a mustache for Movember. I am a OCdt attending A civillian university on ROTP, though I am occasionaly on the base. Any guidence, suggestions you could provide would be helpful.



Don't go to base for a month?   :nod:  

Conversely one could write a memo to your ULO asking for permission to grow a moustache.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Oct 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Don't go to base for a month?   :nod:
> 
> Conversely one could write a memo to your ULO asking for permission to grow a moustache.



Why would you need to ask permission to grow a moustache? :dunno:


----------



## Redeye (26 Oct 2011)

You don't need permission to grow a mustache. You can just do it. Expect some snarky comments though.

I showed up on Nov 11th last year with my Movember 'stache (and it was horrible), my OC sneered at it before being reminded that there was nothing wrong with it.


----------



## MJP (26 Oct 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Why would you need to ask permission to grow a moustache? :dunno:



I don't know either but he was looking for solutions.  Some bases treat their people differently regardless of the actual regulations out there.


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Oct 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> I don't know either but he was looking for solutions.  Some bases treat their people differently regardless of the actual regulations out there.



Well, based on your observation, specifying the base would be helpful for us to give him a solution, wouldn't you agree?

Otherwise, I second the  :dunno:


----------



## 57Chevy (26 Oct 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Why would you need to ask permission to grow a moustache? :dunno:



I think it has something to do with matching your ID Card.

from:  Bzzliteyr
Re: Regulations on hair colouring

« Reply #11 on: October 03, 2003, 18:42:00 »

Asked my SSM today.. after my other post... He said that hair should not go to extremes, and that‘s all, "conservative" is the word he used.. As for the whole "your hair has to match your ID card" that some people state, then the same thing would apply to people‘s growing of facial hair he said!! If you have a moustache in your ID picture, then by rights, you HAVE to have a moustache!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Oct 2011)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> I think it has something to do with matching your ID Card.
> 
> from:  Bzzliteyr
> Re: Regulations on hair colouring
> ...



Maybe for beards. Moustaches come and go. I've been hearing the ID card thing since 68, but I've never been shown it in any directive. I believe it might just be one of those things that's been repeated so often, people think it's gospel. That would mean every female that got a haircut or let the hair grow out, every guy that grew a moustache, for Movember, etc would be in violation of policy. I just don't buy it, unless someone can prove it. If you can be identified by the picture, no matter the hair, facial or otherwise, the card is valid.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (26 Oct 2011)

The local reserve base had a sign up for Movember, with several styles shown.


----------



## Pusser (27 Oct 2011)

All ranks of the CF may wear a mustache.  No permission required.  Just grow it.  You only need to get a new ID card if you grow a beard (Chapt 2, Section 2 , Para 5a.(3) of the Dress Manual refers).


----------



## Journeyman (27 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> All ranks of the CF may wear a mustache.


Personally, I prefer women without them, but that's just me.


----------



## GAP (27 Oct 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Personally, I prefer women without them, but that's just me.



you sure?  ;D


----------



## acen (27 Oct 2011)

I have organized a Movember team in the mess I belong to for the last two years. Sure, we looked a little funny on Remembrance Day, but it was more the standard than the exception. We raised $1200 for the cause and brought some awareness as we fielded many questions as to why suddenly everyone had a moustache. Some were better than others, and some were in danger of deportation, but all in all it was a good team building exercise and generally regarded as a success for our mess.

Good luck to all of you participating for the first time, and make sure you read up on exactly what the cause is and formulate your own reason as to why you are doing it, because undoubtedly you will be fielding a few questions. Only four days left until the command "on your own time, grow on" is given, so start handing out your pledge forms. 

Edited - spelling


----------



## PViddy (27 Oct 2011)

I also participated in Movember last year.  Remembrance Day and a large mess dinner were 2 big uniform events that i did look slightly ridiculous but that was my intent (i don't grow staches very well apparently), it's a great ice breaker to state that your fundraising for Men's health.

This year i will be participating again but am focusing all my fundraising energy on my 2012 Ride To Conquer Cancer.

Good luck to all indeed.

Cheers

PV


----------



## Arctic Acorn (27 Oct 2011)

Redeye said:
			
		

> You don't need permission to grow a mustache. You can just do it. Expect some snarky comments though.
> 
> I showed up on Nov 11th last year with my Movember 'stache (and it was horrible), my OC sneered at it before being reminded that there was nothing wrong with it.



Don't be so self-conscious, dude. You were more 'inappopriately affectionate uncle' than 'child molester'.  ;D


----------



## Sythen (1 Dec 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmONqH5zVDI

Little help with the clean up


----------

